# Whats it worth then? Mighty Mythos



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

I have a Victor Arduino Mythos. I do not know how old it is but the Eureka version came inn 2007 I think. The serial plate is worn. I have had this to bits and cleaned it out. It grinds flawlessly. The side panels are painted a sort of pearlescent white colour. I t has chips in the paint here and there. It has a collection tray which either needs replaced or simply painted. The hopper is fine. I have the front cover and the tamper assembly although they are not fitted.

I bought this for my son but with him working full time he has taken the RR55 for a play as he drinks maximum of 2 a day during the week and he fancies single dosing. It may therefore be coming up for sale in the next week or so. I am interested to know how people see it, value wise......and, please, try and be serious, even though it is me posting this!

The single dose button is 6000 odd, the double button 280232, x by 16 gms divided by 1000 is 4483 kilos, barely run in!


----------



## NickdeBug (Jan 18, 2015)

Pretty high mileage.

Maybe £400, but I'm just guessing.

I'm sure you will find a buyer if you decide to sell.


----------



## 7493 (May 29, 2014)

I concur. Around £400 for one with that mileage and minor defects and no TiN burrs.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Who mentioned steel burrs? They are Tin


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

£500-550?


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

£250 I will buy it now


----------



## 7493 (May 29, 2014)

dfk41 said:


> Who mentioned steel burrs? They are Tin


I beg your pardon. Since you didn't mention I assumed, wrongly, that they were steel. In that case I'd up the value by £25 (Assuming they are not knackered.)


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

coffeechap said:


> £250 I will buy it now


It is not for sale yet but I will bear your generous bid in mind...LOL


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Rob666 said:


> I beg your pardon. Since you didn't mention I assumed, wrongly, that they were steel. In that case I'd up the value by £25 (Assuming they are not knackered.)


No problem. It runs s sweet as a nut. I am using it for the next few days sp will confirm all this if it is put up for sale


----------



## grumpydaddy (Oct 20, 2014)

Condition on my Simonelli version is not so dissimilar, it needs a new drawer (tray missing) and whilst it does grind, 18g in 5 sec from the TiN coated burrs shows how worn they are.

I bought it blind (ish) and found the shot count to be 70K? with a total run time of 55h 10m currently displayed.

Price delivered (awful packaging but it survived) was a tad under £500 and will be a tad over £600 with new TiN burrs and I am pretty damn happy at that.

With the current price of £525 for a Dorset model on the bay, I hope this gives you a feel for yours

Edit: I was looking for one at less than £500 and my bidding reflected that, later the same week another (like yours) sold for £505 collect only in London


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

grumpydaddy said:


> Condition on my Simonelli version is not so dissimilar, it needs a new drawer (tray missing) and whilst it does grind, 18g in 5 sec from the TiN coated burrs shows how worn they are.
> 
> I bought it blind (ish) and found the shot count to be 70K? with a total run time of 55h 10m currently displayed.
> 
> ...


You cannot really tell the state of the burrs from the time it takes to grind 18 gms, as it really depends on the roast level of the bean. A better guide is fluffiness and taste on these things. I am going to give it a good bit of use over the weekend but having had a little play a couple of months ago, it seems absolutely fine, especially burr wise


----------



## grumpydaddy (Oct 20, 2014)

Yeah I had it apart to fit the clump crusher and the burrs are most certainly end of life.

My personal feeling is that on balance of run time, burr condition and overall condition at this time, our machines are valued about the same


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

I have made about 10 shots on this today, and it performs exactly as it should. It will be a pleasure to use for the next few days until my new one turns up.


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

dfk41 said:


> It will be a pleasure to use for the next few days until my new one turns up.


Another mythos or something different?


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Different. Bought an E37S as I have never had one before and everyone seems

To say how good they are


----------



## Dallah (Jan 31, 2015)

SWMBO saw a black NS Mythos in Ancoats Coffee Company. Trying to wind her up I told her I was going to buy one. To my surprise she said she liked it and wouldn't mind it in the kitchen. Now to find one around the end of April for not too much money. All leads welcome


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Blimey ridland, well they do say if you don't ask you don't get!


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

If you really want to wind her up, ask her to lend you the money! On a more serious note, I have had a canny few Mythos grinders. I have never had a bad one. I have had newish, brand new, old and the current Clima Pro and I can truthfully say, if the motor is sweet and the burrs good, do not worry about the rest


----------



## Dallah (Jan 31, 2015)

dfk41 said:


> If you really want to wind her up, ask her to lend you the money! On a more serious note, I have had a canny few Mythos grinders. I have never had a bad one. I have had newish, brand new, old and the current Clima Pro and I can truthfully say, if the motor is sweet and the burrs good, do not worry about the rest


Ask her to lend me the money? That is just moving my money from the right pocket to the left. I can probably get a couple hundred for upgrade, so dependent upon what I can get for my RR45OD and my two project grinders. Who knows.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

As the value has been ascertained I will close this thread

Please note that no offers should be made on a valuation thread - as this may also result in the closure of a valuation thread


----------

